# Rhom OR Elon



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi all,

Firstly just like to say, great site a credit to all involved (very informative).
secondly , I have 3 red belly's about 7 - 8 - 8 inches they are all doing perfectly fine although the red colouring is slight (will be looking at mixing their diet a little more i think).... 
Anyway I constanly heard stories about this one breed of piranha which was much more fierce and therefore more interesting to keep. This in mind I travelled 100 miles or so at the weekend and picked up a 4 to 5 inch black piranha (rhombeus)from an aquatic place in England (or so i thought)..... This is were HELP is needed?

I placed the black in with the 3 reds and it seemed to be fine , not wanting to risk the inevitable - i partitioned the tank and watched as the black seemed to taunt my 3 reds , I now have 2 separate tanks with the black on its own.....

After viewing countless video's of this site and others and studying endless amounts of pictures - I'm starting to have doubts that the fish i have is actually a rhombeus at all and maybe an infant elongatus.... I realise at the early stages its fairly hard to tell them apart anyway BUT does anyone know of any HARD EVIDENT features apart from the jaw which separates these two different breeds.... ??????? I have noticed there is an option of uploading a photo and will be looking into doing this ASAP

I realise its a bit of a long winded question but its half introduction too. ...

TIA - [email protected]$P......


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Working on the photo now. :smile:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome to the site. I am going to move this to our ID forum in the piranha section. Cant wait for the pic, but I will tell you that small elongatus are very rare.


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

i have a elong and a baby rhom. the rhom seems to grow more round with a little pointer face. the elong grows longer and less round with the bottom jaw sticking out alot further then the rhom. i believe the elong dont have spots on it when young. but not for shure. seems like the rhoms back and anul spot are rounded. the elong kinda grows in length. and check the attitude. the elongs are very super aggressive dudes. they will kill anything fast hungry just fed they dont care. they will kill and are not skittish. all factors that may help u identify your fish. and yes baby elongs are very very hard to come by. if so u are a very lucky person.


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

I have 2 shots of him now - 2nd not to clear but shows better colour , the first i guess will be best to ID....


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Looks like a malnourished rhom to me because the head is concave and flat. I could be wrong, but I think with a little care and proper feeding it should grow back to normal. Anyways, cool fish u got there. Take good care of him.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I also think that's a rhom (Xingu?) - nice fish: beef it up a little, and it should be ok


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeh , I agree he did look a little underfed. Only had him for 4 days now... will be keeping a close eye on him You may have noticed the prawns in the tank on the photo. First night i had him he ate 6 of them. will be trying the beef heart next and some pellets... thanks for the advice, my reds are healthy as ever so i'm sure i'll get him back on track....  Anything diff i need to watch out for with the Rhom as apose to my reds....?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Emaciated Rhom variotype...







!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

deffinetly a rhom i have a 2.5" elong and it looks nothing like that!!


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

rhom


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

That is a rhom! Most def.


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

its a rhom.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's a rhom alright.
beautiful fish...


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

props to your photographing skills !


----------

